# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Video...Shocking proof of importance of the U.S. constitution

## sands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWimXzEa9Xo

----------


## InLoveWithRon

One thing I wish Ron would do..  He keeps saying that he is a strict constitutionalist.. But he doesn't explain why effectively enough..

You see, there are probably alot of average Joe's out there who think the constitution is an outdated document. I wish Ron would tell people in debates- "In American history, the further away we got from the constitution, the more problems we had, the less prosperous we were.  But the more America adhered to the constitution, the more friends we had, and the more prosperous we were".

If Ron would back it up by saying something like that, his constitution stance would be much more effective to the average Joe.

----------


## CrownThyGood

those sick freaks were getting off on humiliating that woman. that is an utter disgrace to america. all of those people should be instantly fired and banned from anything having to do with law enforcement.

----------


## ladyliberty3

Incidents like this, and where the woman was hauled out of Phoenix airport, who later died; all the tazering, etc. are used to cause more fear. Just listening to the terror in her voice was horrible. I just watched "One Nation Under Siege" yesterday, which EVERYONE should watch. I can't help but feel that we are far past the point of no return. This nation, that was so very blessed, above all others, is certainly reaping the results of the sowing that's been done. God help us all. http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...75736561316064

----------


## affa

outraged

----------


## Cal Mabus

It is obvious this is a local news channel. Perhaps it was mentioned when this hit the air and I missed it, but when did this happen? I am not surprised this has not hit national MSM, but they have more important agendas, like covering up civil rights violations. IF this is ever reported nationally, it will be portrayed as an "isolated" incident . This kind of crap is happening more and more all the time. Since when is the police judge and jury, no, this is barbaric!  This must stop! I'm sure there will be plenty of officer civil, employment, profiling, personal safety, bla, bla, rights justifications for why they felt they had to do what did! No there is no justification! Ever! Is this what Americans are teaching their children today... son, if you feel unsafe or threatened, protect yourself, become the aggressor! Our very own government is teaching these types of attitudes under the guise and protection of some type of "peace keeping" uniform. And the sheeple want to say... but what rights have been taken away, I don't care, I'm not doing any wrong? SHEEPLE! WAKE UP, You don't have to do anything wrong to be treated this way!

----------


## Steve_New_Jersey

I hope all involved are stripped of there jobs, funds and locked up. Its a bloody shame. I hope people are protesting this.

----------


## InLoveWithRon

If someone did that to my wife, some heads were gonna roll.. And I guarantee it wouldn't be my head.

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

I have found that something along these lines is the best way to effectively communicate issues regarding the Constitution;

The Constitution is not just a document.  It is the supreme law of the united States.  As such, it does not change.  However, it can be legally amended.  As Ron Paul has explained, the founders were aware that times would change.  This is why they included the amendment by ratification process.  Three quarters of the member states would have to agree to an amendment before it would be applied.  The intention here is to make sure amendments are largely approved by the people through their representatives.  Incidentally, one of the arguments against the legality of income tax is based on controversy over whether or not the 16th amendment was properly ratified.

Let's not forget that one, income tax itself would not exist if the Constitution was our guide.

It is also important for people to understand that the founders' purpose was to create a limited federal government.  One section of the Constitution says that the Congress would be required to meet at least once a year.  I don't know if you've noticed, but we'd probably be in better shape if Congress took a few extra days off each year.  That shows you how drastically we have changed, and one must understand that this type of change is only possible by means of a huge transference.  Wealth and power consolidate themselves and like cumbersome weeds choke out individuality and entrepreneurship.

I think once this argument fails, or is sustained, that you can easily move on to the merits of strict observance of the Constitution.

----------


## amy31416

http://digg.com/odd_stuff/Strip_sear...ies_Outrageous

Get this one to the top. Ohio cops are the worst of the worst. We need to make an example of _them._

----------


## Mopsus

I'm Out $#@!ing raged. When did those pieces of $#@! do that? Men holding down a naked woman who was a victim? 

Police state ? 

Nah...... just a happy little Utopia we live in. Any awards or adjudication as a result of this barbaric act? 

Don't worry folks, just go ahead and treat your koi ponds and mow your fertilized lawns. Everything's OK. 

I'm telling you that "land of the free...is questionable; and "home of the brave" is becoming more needed." Get my drift? 

More food for thought...just out http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22959610/

 BTW, InLoveWithRon-- I'm with you!

----------


## expatriot

This was stomach turning.

Someone out there find out who this d!p$h!t supports -
 I would bet McCain but more than likely he is a Clinton guy.

----------


## libertythor

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWimXzEa9Xo


This will be shown to all I know here in Mexico.  Police abuse here, of course, is normally described on the news briefly as if it were normal.

Thank you for sharing this. Everybody needs to CARE DEEPLY......if not, we will end up in the same crock of $#@! as what is known in many other nations.

----------


## tommyzDad

Dugg! I couldn't watch the video; the description at youTube was enough.

Is this link the correct link to the same Canton Sheriff's Office in the video?

http://www.sheriff.co.stark.oh.us/pr20.htm

----------


## amy31416

> This will be shown to all I know here in Mexico.  Police abuse here, of course, is normally described on the news briefly as if it were normal.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this. Everybody needs to CARE DEEPLY......if not, we will end up in the same crock of $#@! as what is known in many other nations.


Absolutely disturbing, this video. And it hits home more because it's so close to where I am. I'm not sure where Ohio cops get their training, but they've got some issues.

No offense to the Southerners here, but I always thought that Ohio was like the deep south, up north, but without the charm.

----------


## amy31416

> Dugg! I couldn't watch the video; the description at youTube was enough.
> 
> Is this link the correct link to the same Canton Sheriff's Office in the video?
> 
> http://www.sheriff.co.stark.oh.us/pr20.htm


That link appears to be the right one.

----------


## bighairycaveman

Wow. I am so mad right now. That entire police department should be fired and prosecuted.

----------


## cliche

*Never, never, never call 911 unless it is truly a matter of life and death*.  If you have to report a crime, collect yourself and walk into a police office to report it.  You don't want some amped up adrenalin junkie rolling up to your home or public place with lights flashing and sirens blasting.  He's going to be looking for heads to crack and people to arrest.

The number of stories of people calling 911 for help and end up being arrested for resisting arrest is alarming.

----------


## Wyurm

> *Never, never, never call 911 unless it is truly a matter of life and death*.  If you have to report a crime, collect yourself and walk into a police office to report it.  You don't want some amped up adrenalin junkie rolling up to your home or public place with lights flashing and sirens blasting.  He's going to be looking for heads to crack and people to arrest.
> 
> The number of stories of people calling 911 for help and end up being arrested for resisting arrest is alarming.


I know some officers and one was recently talking about this "new breed" of police officer. He was saying that the cops entering the force now are less concerned about obeying and enforcing the law and are more concerned with forcing compliance. It is a slight shift, but as long as it is over-looked it means that rather than enforcing the law, many cops have begun to BE the law. When that happens, it's all over for the people.

----------


## Mortikhi

I guess we plan on sitting around doing nothing until this happens to one of our wives.

----------


## amy31416

> I guess we plan on sitting around doing nothing until this happens to one of our wives.


Heh, I'm a woman and will never have a wife, but what shall we do to protest this sort of thing?

We can email them, sue them, etc. But what can we actually do?

I'm not looking to be negative, I'm looking for actual suggestions--we need to make sure they do not get away with this and that they know they are being watched.

----------


## cliche

> I guess we plan on sitting around doing nothing until this happens to one of our wives.


Be heard.  I sent an email of disgust to that sheriff's department:  strkshrf@raex.com

----------


## Mortikhi

> Heh, I'm a woman and will never have a wife, but what shall we do to protest this sort of thing?
> 
> We can email them, sue them, etc. But what can we actually do?
> 
> I'm not looking to be negative, I'm looking for actual suggestions--we need to make sure they do not get away with this and that they know they are being watched.


I asked my 62 yr old father if something like this would have happened when he was 20 years old.

His reaction was HELL NO!  And if it did, the people would have strung those cops up.

I dont think suing the taxpayers bothers these cops.  I dont think a protest would bother these cops.  Something like this is beyond any remedy short of stringing them up.

Good luck seeing true justice like that anymore, though.  The populace are complacent.

----------


## amy31416

> I asked my 62 yr old father if something like this would have happened when he was 20 years old.
> 
> His reaction was HELL NO!  And if it did, the people would have strung those cops up.
> 
> I dont think suing the taxpayers bothers these cops.  I dont think a protest would bother these cops.  Something like this is beyond any remedy short of stringing them up.
> 
> Good luck seeing true justice like that anymore, though.  The populace are complacent.


So what can we actually do? I don't want this to ever happen to another person. Suing them isn't effective, protesting isn't effective...what does "stringing them up" mean?

I'm close enough geographically and I can donate to a cause, but what can we do in reality? How does one restrain this sort of thing without actually going to jail? I can't afford to be locked up.

----------


## seeker1

> I asked my 62 yr old father if something like this would have happened when he was 20 years old.
> 
> His reaction was HELL NO!  And if it did, the people would have strung those cops up.
> 
> I dont think suing the taxpayers bothers these cops.  I dont think a protest would bother these cops.  Something like this is beyond any remedy short of stringing them up.
> 
> Good luck seeing true justice like that anymore, though.  The populace are complacent.


That is absolutely right and the officers involved won't give a damn about it.

This is just one of thousands of stories everyday in what is quickly becoming a police state. 

Call me paranoid if you like, but the militarization of local police forces, allegedly devoted to "protect and serve" tasering their way to "compliance".

You realize this woman was convicted of disorderly contact and resisting arrest.

Yeah, those cops learned there lesson. 

I'm sure there are some police officers that do their job courageously and selflessly, and maybe even with compassion, but they couldn't be found here when they were needed.

----------


## Dr.3D

Why do so many of the police now days have their heads shaved?
Looks like a bunch of skin heads wearing uniforms are molesting that woman.

----------


## Mopsus

I've grown up behind the "Iron Curtain" and in the Middle East....this sounds familar. But men doing this to a woman? Here? That video is so disturbing, I won't even show it to my wife. It is the most disturbing atrocity I've seen in years. Shame on you!

What the hell is going on over there in Ohio? Is there no sanctity of ladies or respect for dignity left? My God! Ask any U.S. Iraqi vet what would happen if male soldiers did this to an Iraqi woman? But screw it, we're in America, we're good..

Let's all forward our furor over this to all the crooked MSM, The Ohio Attorney General's office, the ACLU, OCLU,  anyone who will listen. This is a disgrace and an abomination!

----------


## LJHudd

The video has been pulled.

Maybe it's a good thing I didn't see it after reading the comments here.   I don't mind getting angry - but I am squeamish.

----------


## hillertexas

there is a little more info on the story here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=108862

----------


## Dr.3D

> The video has been pulled.
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing I didn't see it after reading the comments here.   I don't mind getting angry - but I am squeamish.


Still works for me.  You just have to verify your date of birth to get it to start.

----------


## krott5333

> I'm telling you that "land of the free...is questionable; and "home of the brave" is becoming more needed." Get my drift?



Duly noted, I've got your 6.

----------


## expatriot

They have violated The One Law and that sums it up.

They, by virtue of their action, have abandoned the protection of The One Law
 with all that implies.  Absent restitution to their victim, they are mere animals.

----------


## qh4dotcom

The Bush administration has been treating the Constitution like ancient history.

----------


## airborne373

They likely will not be fired or even disciplined. I would even bet they will be promoted because this is the kind of behavior that is promoted in these anti-Constitutional organizations. These cops hate America and everything it stands for and can't wait for marshall law.

----------


## Mortikhi

> what does "stringing them up" mean?


Stringing a person up is to hang them.

----------


## tommy7154

While I don't believe "stringing them up" is a very good solution simply because it isn't widely accepted these poor excuses for human beings must be fired and tried for this crime and do time in jail themselves.  Hopefully they are shamed and feel guilt for this for the rest of their lives.

On a personal note, if I saw this sick $#@! happening in real life I would not hesitate to stop it by an means necessary.  This type of $#@! is why I have very little hope left for this country and humanity in general.  What the $#@! is wrong with people?

----------


## Dave Wood

Can someone who regularly listens to Alex J. and or Matt Rivero PLEASE send this video to them and ask that it be forced into the mainstream publics eye. This incident is an attrocity of the worst kind, one step short of torture.

All of the people responsible for this should be forced to undergo the exact same treatment in a public setting. I am truly shaken after viewing that, all I can feel is anger.

----------


## tommy7154

Just to play devils advocate, what if before this video they actually had a very good reason to believe she was going to try and hurt/kill herself or someone else there?  What if they knew for a fact she was going to try something?  Does that change what we see here?

Based on this video alone it is obvious that policies and i'd guess laws have been broken, but what really took it to this extreme?  Are these people really that sick?

----------


## seeker1

> Can someone who regularly listens to Alex J. and or Matt Rivero PLEASE send this video to them and ask that it be forced into the mainstream publics eye. This incident is an attrocity of the worst kind, one step short of torture.
> 
> All of the people responsible for this should be forced to undergo the exact same treatment in a public setting. I am truly shaken after viewing that, all I can feel is anger.


It's already on his site. email Mike wrh@whatreallyhappened.com

And I don't think much gets by Alex.

----------


## Wyurm

> Just to play devils advocate, what if before this video they actually had a very good reason to believe she was going to try and hurt/kill herself or someone else there?  What if they knew for a fact she was going to try something?  Does that change what we see here?
> 
> Based on this video alone it is obvious that policies and i'd guess laws have been broken, but what really took it to this extreme?  Are these people really that sick?


I was suprised I hadn't seen this argument brought up yet. Yes, there are many such possibilities, but, even if she gave them reason to feel that it was in her best interests to take her clothes off, the male officers had no business being in that cell while she was being undressed and they should have paper clothes to give her. If they did not have any, then they at least should have left her underware. 

What they did is victimize the victim. She put her trust in them to help her and they responded by humiliating her. The officers involved should have all been fired immediately following this incident just based on that video. Sadly though, respect and rule of law are a thing of the past.

----------


## Mopsus

> Just to play devils advocate, what if before this video they actually had a very good reason to believe she was going to try and hurt/kill herself or someone else there?  What if they knew for a fact she was going to try something?  Does that change what we see here?
> 
> Based on this video alone it is obvious that policies and i'd guess laws have been broken, but what really took it to this extreme?  Are these people really that sick?


Tommy, why are MEN holding a naked lady down and then leaving her NAKED for SIX hours in a cold jail cell? No gown or paper gown, or blanket,  in that joint? To me it sounds like a free porn shop!

Ladies.... any feedback?

----------


## dawnbt

I am physically sick to my stomach.  I cannot imagine what I would do if that happened to me.  I forwarded that video to everyone on my email list, of course with a warning of it's contents.  This needs to spread like wildfire!  I need a tums.

----------


## dawnbt

> Just to play devils advocate, what if before this video they actually had a very good reason to believe she was going to try and hurt/kill herself or someone else there?  What if they knew for a fact she was going to try something?  Does that change what we see here?
> 
> Based on this video alone it is obvious that policies and i'd guess laws have been broken, but what really took it to this extreme?  Are these people really that sick?


If you were the victim and you were taken into custody over your dead sister's ID, would you submit to a strip search?  I sure as hell wouldn't!

----------


## tommy7154

> Tommy, why are MEN holding a naked lady down and then leaving her NAKED for SIX hours in a cold jail cell? No gown or paper gown, or blanket,  in that joint? To me it sounds like a free porn shop!
> 
> Ladies.... any feedback?


I don't have a clue.  It really is disgusting.  Especially if it's true that she was left there for 6 HOURS...completely naked.  Insane.

----------


## Mopsus

I hope that someone or some group is getting this lady the emotional help she needs to recover from this horrific ordeal.

----------


## tommy7154

> If you were the victim and you were taken into custody over your dead sister's ID, would you submit to a strip search?  I sure as hell wouldn't!


If all the evidence so far is true, then no I absolutely would not.  I hope she sues for everything they're worth and then some and can at least have some benefit come out of this madness because I wouldn't be a bit surprised if these creeps get nothing more than a slap on the wrist for it.

----------


## dawnbt

I sent an email with the video link to the Ohio ACLU.  I suggest others do the same.

contact@acluohio.org

----------


## HollyforRP

Why was there someone video taping while she was being stripped?

Is this what police also do now?

----------


## dawnbt

bump for action

----------


## dawnbt

As an advocate of human rights and injustice, I decided to email this information to Nancy Grace.  As a woman and pro-civil rights American, I hope that she will take this as her new mission.  
Here is her contact info.
http://www.cnn.com/feedback/forms/form5.html?81

----------


## pinkmandy

> Just to play devils advocate, what if before this video they actually had a very good reason to believe she was going to try and hurt/kill herself or someone else there? What if they knew for a fact she was going to try something? Does that change what we see here?
> 
> Based on this video alone it is obvious that policies and i'd guess laws have been broken, but what really took it to this extreme? Are these people really that sick?


Using my imagination and stretching it as far as possible I cannot think of anything this handcuffed, 125 lb woman did that warranted this treatment. It's absolutely disgusting and everyone who participated should be charged and thrown behind bars. This isn't even a real strip search, it's a total violation. There was nothing professional about it and I can't imagine a reason for it. 

And there is absolutely no reason to leave her naked! I'm FURIOUS.

----------


## Dr.3D

> As an advocate of human rights and injustice, I decided to email this information to Nancy Grace.  As a woman and pro-civil rights American, I hope that she will take this as her new mission.  
> Here is her contact info.
> http://www.cnn.com/feedback/forms/form5.html?81


LOL, Nancy Grace is such an alarmist.   If I happen to see her on the television, she is usually saying somebody is guilty before they have ever gone to court.

Should be interesting to see what she has to say about this one.

----------


## HollyforRP

> As an advocate of human rights and injustice, I decided to email this information to Nancy Grace.  As a woman and pro-civil rights American, I hope that she will take this as her new mission.  
> Here is her contact info.
> http://www.cnn.com/feedback/forms/form5.html?81


Nancy sucks.  Did you hear the story about Melinda Duckett?

----------


## Wyurm

It looks like the Sherrif is trying to get the case dismissed: http://www.cantonrep.com/topFive.php...806&Category=9

I'm sure this is standard defense behavior, but I sincerely hope it does not happen in this case.

----------


## Iconoclast777

thats way $#@!ed up...

----------


## dawnbt

> Nancy sucks.  Did you hear the story about Melinda Duckett?


I never said I was her biggest fan, but it's worth a shot.

----------


## HollyforRP

Uggh, I've seen this same story on other forums and one place there are actually people there taking the police's side and claiming the woman is somehow to blame???

http://kittyradio.com/soapbox/news-p...ust-wrong.html


Also, Nancy is a sociopath.  She chooses the side of the law always.  She will twist it around to make the female seem awful and responsible, unless she's changed after giving birth.

----------


## AlabamaWildMan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWimXzEa9Xo


 
Bastards.... the lot 'em....

----------


## robskicks

they treat us like animals, when are we gonna need that ear tag id by?

----------


## airborne373

I called the Stark County Sheriff's dept at (330)/430-3800 and the "lady" on the phone was dismissive like nothing had happened. I asked to leave my personal info just to let them know there is someone who disapproves of their torture methods and she said, "call back Monday." I then asked if she was getting a lot of calls and she said, "no." I am not sure I believe her.

----------


## sands

I have a feeling some of this stuff coulc come from "homeland security" type training.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

To serve and protect?

----------


## nightlight

> One thing I wish Ron would do..  He keeps saying that he is a strict constitutionalist.. But he doesn't explain why effectively enough..
> Joe.


He explains it well, for a scientific paper or a scholarly debate, perhaps. Unfortunately, his speaking style is dry, abstract, verbal,  jargon laden, lacking concrete imagery or other sensory or emotional metaphors. It also doesn't account for the state of knowledge and the intellectaul capacity for abstraction among his listeners. 

Contrast that with the lively, picturesque language, built upon simple, evocative everyday imagery streamed out extremely smootly by Huck. Any higher primate can get Huck. He is a master orator compared to our guy, you got to give him that. Public certainly does.

I don't blame Ron Paul for these shortcomings. But he needs to realize that he could use some fresh blood in his campaign staff, people who are not fawning yes men, people who will tell him straight about the  weaknesses in his delivery and how to improve it, to connect more effectively. 

It is sad that the better part of public needs a smooth talker a la Huck to connect, but that's the way it is. Of course, once you get Ron Paul, the delivery artifacts become unimportant and suddenly the smothy Huck leaves impresion of a well greased weasel.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

I fwaped

Edit in advance: Can't anybody take a joke?

----------


## Crickett

> So what can we actually do? I don't want this to ever happen to another person. Suing them isn't effective, protesting isn't effective...what does "stringing them up" mean?
> 
> I'm close enough geographically and I can donate to a cause, but what can we do in reality? How does one restrain this sort of thing without actually going to jail? I can't afford to be locked up.


ONE thing you can do, is go to the Mayor's office and tell him you need to present something at the NEXT City Council meeting. Get on their agenda and show this. The Police chief should be FIRED. FIX this in your city! There is plenty you can do!!!!!!!!

----------


## IPSecure

The Constitution is just a G*D Damn piece of paper!
-President George W. Bush

----------


## Crickett

I saw later this is county police. Talk to the county. The people in this community can fix this!! Make sure to show this video (get a downloadable copy from the victim) at the City or County Council meeting. Discuss in person with the Mayor and County officials. Do not let this practice continue in your own city.

----------


## amy31416

> I called the Stark County Sheriff's dept at (330)/430-3800 and the "lady" on the phone was dismissive like nothing had happened. I asked to leave my personal info just to let them know there is someone who disapproves of their torture methods and she said, "call back Monday." I then asked if she was getting a lot of calls and she said, "no." I am not sure I believe her.


So that's (330)-430-3800? Perhaps a few more people should call then. Hell, I'd even be willing to pay them a visit to make sure that the locals know what their cops are up to.

----------


## gerryb

Mail:    Stark County Sheriff's Office
            4500 Atlantic Blvd., N.E., Canton, Ohio 44705

 FAX: (330) 430-3844

E-Mail: strkshrf@raex.com 

CALL:  (330)/430-3800
---------------------------------------------------------

This should be taken up at higher than the county level.  How do we get that done?

----------


## jbuttell

> He explains it well, for a scientific paper or a scholarly debate, perhaps. Unfortunately, his speaking style is dry, abstract, verbal,  jargon laden, lacking concrete imagery or other sensory or emotional metaphors. It also doesn't account for the state of knowledge and the intellectaul capacity for abstraction among his listeners. 
> 
> Contrast that with the lively, picturesque language, built upon simple, evocative everyday imagery streamed out extremely smootly by Huck. Any higher primate can get Huck. He is a master orator compared to our guy, you got to give him that. Public certainly does.
> 
> I don't blame Ron Paul for these shortcomings. But he needs to realize that he could use some fresh blood in his campaign staff, people who are not fawning yes men, people who will tell him straight about the  weaknesses in his delivery and how to improve it, to connect more effectively. 
> 
> It is sad that the better part of public needs a smooth talker a la Huck to connect, but that's the way it is. Of course, once you get Ron Paul, the delivery artifacts become unimportant and suddenly the smothy Huck leaves impresion of a well greased weasel.


Agreed for the most part.. though part of me would like to assume Ron understands this and his reasons for what and how he says things are calculated to stand out.

When he says things like "Guns and Butter" I think he looses most people under 50 years old 

.jeremy

----------


## nateerb

Part 2 is here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUdwawQ7HPY

This really blew a fuse in me. 

If you are serious about leaving the country PM me. There used to be someone here that talked about Maruitius, it looks appealing.

I am scared.

----------


## amy31416

> Mail:    Stark County Sheriff's Office
>             4500 Atlantic Blvd., N.E., Canton, Ohio 44705
> 
>  FAX: (330) 430-3844
> 
> E-Mail: strkshrf@raex.com 
> 
> CALL:  (330)/430-3800
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


We need to make sure that the people in and around Canton know. I think that the Steffey's need a website that details the information and also has a chip-in for her legal defense.

If it gets national, she could quite possibly get much better legal defense and spread a message to all the police departments that we are watching and they can't get away with this sort of thing.

----------


## thuja

> ONE thing you can do, is go to the Mayor's office and tell him you need to present something at the NEXT City Council meeting. Get on their agenda and show this. The Police chief should be FIRED. FIX this in your city! There is plenty you can do!!!!!!!!


yes, i am doing this!

----------


## dblee

I couldn't watch the whole thing. I feel like throwing up.

----------


## garrettwombat

This Is Horrible... OUTRIGHT DISCUSTING.... I COULDNT WATCH THE WHOLE THING EITHER.

----------


## syborius

> He explains it well, for a scientific paper or a scholarly debate, perhaps. Unfortunately, his speaking style is dry, abstract, verbal,  jargon laden, lacking concrete imagery or other sensory or emotional metaphors. It also doesn't account for the state of knowledge and the intellectaul capacity for abstraction among his listeners. 
> 
> Contrast that with the lively, picturesque language, built upon simple, evocative everyday imagery streamed out extremely smootly by Huck. Any higher primate can get Huck. He is a master orator compared to our guy, you got to give him that. Public certainly does.
> 
> I don't blame Ron Paul for these shortcomings. But he needs to realize that he could use some fresh blood in his campaign staff, people who are not fawning yes men, people who will tell him straight about the  weaknesses in his delivery and how to improve it, to connect more effectively. 
> 
> It is sad that the better part of public needs a smooth talker a la Huck to connect, but that's the way it is. Of course, once you get Ron Paul, the delivery artifacts become unimportant and suddenly the smothy Huck leaves impresion of a well greased weasel.


well greased weasel hahaha, that is fantastic.

----------


## tnvoter

HOw many people have to get denied their rights or tazed before America wakes up?

----------


## NeoRayden

This is the post I have been posting around.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This type of behavior has to be stopped. An Ohio woman who wanted help from Police became a victim by both her assaulter and the Police that were suppose to protect her.

Here is the video footage that was taken at the jail. It is being released by her and her husband to local news stations. When you click the  link you will then need to verify you are over 18 because some of the footage is pretty distrubing. There is no nudity shown on camera and this video is a must see.

Police agencies all across our nation behave in this manner and in other ways that lead to a loss of liberty and in some cases a loss of dignity and a sense of rape without penetration, or even loss of their life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWimXzEa9Xo


Please pass this along. Citizens must become aware of what some and I mean some rogue agencies are doing in this land of the free. They believe they are above the law wearing military garb and black op tactical weapons and training to degrade us into submission because were are of course nothing but numbers, maybe to some numbers on their paychecks any way.


Remember this may not effect you however...


First they Came -- By:Bertolt Brecht

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.



WHO WILL BE THERE FOR YOU?

----------


## amy31416

Sign the petition to bring charges against them: http://www.petitiononline.com/StkCoJus/petition.html

----------


## Fields

Just wow.

----------


## amy31416

> Just wow.


Pretty insane, no? Hope you signed the petition.

----------


## Margo37

> This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by WKYC-TV


..

----------

